# A message to new shooters about pouches and pouch control.



## inconvenience

It may seem like an obvious thing to most but it has taken me a while to realise this:

1, The slingshot is the thing that holds your bands.

2, Your bands propel the pouch which in turn propels the ammo.

3, The pouch is your link between the bands, the frame, and your ammo.

4, Do not skimp on good pouches and take care in how you tie them. You can make your own, but it will take a long time to learn how to pick out ideal leather.

5, Pouch control and release will have as much to do with your success with a slingshot as any other factor.

I am learning about leather and am working on making my own pouches of higher quality. But until I have it down I will buy them.

I cannot recommend a quality pouch such as Ray's Super Sure pouches highly enough.

You can have a $300 slingshot but if you shoot a crappy pouch and can't control it you might as well be shooting a $4 slingshot from Walmart. There are other quality makers as well.


----------



## Gary r. voigt

did you mean do not skimp on cheap pouches?

Gary


----------



## Charles

Good suggestions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## inconvenience

Gary r. voigt said:


> did you mean do not skimp on cheap pouches?
> 
> Gary


I meant whatever way makes sense and sounds smart 

Actually I do think I have the usage right. One errs by skimping on the thing they should be expending appropriate resources on.


----------



## jazz

inconvenience said:


> It may seem like an obvious thing to most but it has taken me a while to realise this:
> 
> 1, The slingshot is the thing that holds your bands.


Hi inconvenience,

Can you be a bit more specific on what you mean by this?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## inconvenience

jazz said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like an obvious thing to most but it has taken me a while to realise this:
> 
> 1, The slingshot is the thing that holds your bands.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi inconvenience,
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific on what you mean by this?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz
Click to expand...

I think sometimes people put too much emphasis on the slingshot and not enough on what is powering it and the pouch you control the action with.

There are masters that use crude blocks of wood as a frame, or no frame at all.

Obviously the right frame is important. But pouch control is just as important. And obviously the elastics that power it.

When I first came back I thought everything about frames. And then I got into elastics. It is only now, 6 months on, where I have fully realised the value of a good pouch and the skill to use it.


----------



## treefork

jazz said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may seem like an obvious thing to most but it has taken me a while to realise this:
> 
> 1, The slingshot is the thing that holds your bands.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi inconvenience,
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific on what you mean by this?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz
Click to expand...

OK . Now I'm confused . Don't the band ties hold the bands to the slingshot and the pouch ? My head hurts ! :banghead:

I'm just trying to understand all this . :iono:


----------



## CornDawg

Me too TF. I thought the 'slingshot' was the whole weapon- in its entirety. Is this why folks use double bands?


----------



## inconvenience

CornDawg said:


> Me too TF. I thought the 'slingshot' was the whole weapon- in its entirety. Is this why folks use double bands?


No.

I should have said Fork.

My point for this whole thing was to convey the importance of the pouch and it's control. And to a lesser extent elastics.

I think they are actually more important to accuracy than what particular frame you use.

I think it's easy to have G10 dreams and forget that without a good pouch and good pouch technique you will never get beyond hitting Coke cans.


----------



## CornDawg

Whew!


----------



## truthornothing

Super Sure pouches are the way to go and Ray Shot is a super guy


----------



## Metropolicity

There is also something to be said about less time on the forum and more time shooting.


----------



## truthornothing

I



Metropolicity said:


> There is also something to be said about less time on the forum and more time shooting.


generally do forum in between working. If I shoot anymore in the APT than I already do my gf won't like it.  I shoot for about 30 min in the am after she goes to work. About 30 minutes in the pm to an hour if she doesn't complain...or until muy arthritis kicks in


----------



## peppermack

What Metro said. The people who are the best shooters in this sport have 1000's of hours shooting a slingshot. Talking about shooting and shooting are very different things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience

Metropolicity said:


> There is also something to be said about less time on the forum and more time shooting.


True. But I work a job where I often don't do anything for hours if nothing breaks. But I guess I should be drawing.

Sorry I ever made this post. Or any post.


----------



## Blue Raja

I thought that this was the Newbie Question Sub-Forum. How did we get from Inconvenience explaining what he has learned about the importance pouches into needling about syntax and usage, criticism for using the generic term "slingshot" instead of the specific term "forks" and jibing about spending too much time posting and not enough time shooting?

Obviously, we all need to spend more time outdoors and less time in front of a computer. If we don't get out and shoot, we have nothing to post about. If we spend all of our spare time shooting and do not post, this forum would not exist. I think it is possible to strike a balance. I look at this or any other forum as a type of commerce. I earn the privileges of a good reputation by describing my experiences and observations. Based on my participation, I am able to ask questions and participate in the classifieds.

I have learned a lot here. I especially enjoy reading posts from fellow newbies and posts directed towards newbies.

Until this thread, I saw the newbie sub-forum as a place to post without concern that I would be criticized by more experienced forum members. Now - I am not so sure.

Inconvenience's post inspiring me in one of my writing projects. It also inspired me to think more about pouches, tying pouches to rubber and how I grip the pouch.

Thank you, Inconvenience for this post (as well as all your others) and for putting up with what appears to me to be some unnecessary backlash.

Please keep shooting and please keep posting.


----------



## Rayshot

inconvenience said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is also something to be said about less time on the forum and more time shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> True. But I work a job where I often don't do anything for hours if nothing breaks. But I guess I should be drawing.
> 
> Sorry I ever made this post. Or any post.
Click to expand...

Don't take the goofing comments to seriously. I am pretty sure they are playful rib poking because they are on the forum and not shooting.

Ha, see, I did it to the other guys.


----------



## treefork

My comment was intended to be OBVIOUS humor . I included the  emoticon to convey the friendliness of intent . The other emoticons conveyed the humor intended . For the record I wasn't confused or my head did NOT hurt . It was meant to FUNNY .

I


----------



## M.J

treefork said:


> My comment was intended to be OBVIOUS humor . I included the  emoticon to convey the friendliness of intent . The other emoticons conveyed the humor intended . For the record I wasn't confused or my head did NOT hurt . It was meant to FUNNY .
> 
> I


Glad you're ok, buddy! :wave:


----------



## inconvenience

Blue Raja said:


> I thought that this was the Newbie Question Sub-Forum. How did we get from Inconvenience explaining what he has learned about the importance pouches into needling about syntax and usage, criticism for using the generic term "slingshot" instead of the specific term "forks" and jibing about spending too much time posting and not enough time shooting?
> 
> Obviously, we all need to spend more time outdoors and less time in front of a computer. If we don't get out and shoot, we have nothing to post about. If we spend all of our spare time shooting and do not post, this forum would not exist. I think it is possible to strike a balance. I look at this or any other forum as a type of commerce. I earn the privileges of a good reputation by describing my experiences and observations. Based on my participation, I am able to ask questions and participate in the classifieds.
> 
> I have learned a lot here. I especially enjoy reading posts from fellow newbies and posts directed towards newbies.
> 
> Until this thread, I saw the newbie sub-forum as a place to post without concern that I would be criticized by more experienced forum members. Now - I am not so sure.
> 
> Inconvenience's post inspiring me in one of my writing projects. It also inspired me to think more about pouches, tying pouches to rubber and how I grip the pouch.
> 
> Thank you, Inconvenience for this post (as well as all your others) and for putting up with what appears to me to be some unnecessary backlash.
> 
> Please keep shooting and please keep posting.


Thanks. This meant a lot to me.

I will work on posting less though. I do post too much. I'm just really excited about all this stuff since I've only been REALLY into it about six months now. And I want to share that. But I'm sure it gets tedious seeing me in every post or starting three threads a day.


----------



## inconvenience

Blue Raja said:


> I thought that this was the Newbie Question Sub-Forum. How did we get from Inconvenience explaining what he has learned about the importance pouches into needling about syntax and usage, criticism for using the generic term "slingshot" instead of the specific term "forks" and jibing about spending too much time posting and not enough time shooting?
> 
> Obviously, we all need to spend more time outdoors and less time in front of a computer. If we don't get out and shoot, we have nothing to post about. If we spend all of our spare time shooting and do not post, this forum would not exist. I think it is possible to strike a balance. I look at this or any other forum as a type of commerce. I earn the privileges of a good reputation by describing my experiences and observations. Based on my participation, I am able to ask questions and participate in the classifieds.
> 
> I have learned a lot here. I especially enjoy reading posts from fellow newbies and posts directed towards newbies.
> 
> Until this thread, I saw the newbie sub-forum as a place to post without concern that I would be criticized by more experienced forum members. Now - I am not so sure.
> 
> Inconvenience's post inspiring me in one of my writing projects. It also inspired me to think more about pouches, tying pouches to rubber and how I grip the pouch.
> 
> Thank you, Inconvenience for this post (as well as all your others) and for putting up with what appears to me to be some unnecessary backlash.
> 
> Please keep shooting and please keep posting.


Thanks. This meant a lot to me.

I will work on posting less though. I do post too much. I'm just really excited about all this stuff since I've only been REALLY into it about six months now. And I want to share that. But I'm sure it gets tedious seeing me in every post or starting three threads a day.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

To Inconvenience,

I would say you have learned a lot in only six months. It took me much longer than you to realize how important a good pouch is and the skill to hold it and release it properly.

Good info for sure!


----------



## CornDawg

Aw, ol' Incon didn't take offense did he?

All in good fun Slingbro, all in good fun...


----------



## inconvenience

CornDawg said:


> Aw, ol' Incon didn't take offense did he?
> 
> All in good fun Slingbro, all in good fun...


Not at the chiding no. I was posting too much so I took a break.


----------



## pult421

All i wanna know is how to get to the nearest gas station.. first.. anyone got a car i can borrow?? Lol yea man.. pouches are great. Super sure that supersure pouches are the way to go.. im loving me the blue stuff!!


----------



## inconvenience

pult421 said:


> All i wanna know is how to get to the nearest gas station.. first.. anyone got a car i can borrow?? Lol yea man.. pouches are great. Super sure that supersure pouches are the way to go.. im loving me the blue stuff!!


Lul wut?


----------



## pult421

inconvenience said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All i wanna know is how to get to the nearest gas station.. first.. anyone got a car i can borrow?? Lol yea man.. pouches are great. Super sure that supersure pouches are the way to go.. im loving me the blue stuff!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lul wut?
Click to expand...

 the blue stuff maaaaan hopefully he starts to sell it.


----------



## pult421

This stuff! The linen inside came a bit loose so i removed it.. but its strong.


----------



## inconvenience

Whoa. Looks cool.

Gonna experiment with making my own multi layer pouches.

But I did just order a batch of Super Sure pouches. Even if I can get the leather quality down I dont have a punch for the whole pouch. I have leather hole punches but not sure when I'll be able to make a full die cutter.


----------



## pult421

Leave lloyd out of this... its fun making pouches and experimenting with what works..


----------



## inconvenience

I have made a breakthrough on my release since I first made this post. At 10m I rarely have those wild misses you get from terrible release.

Now my main problem is keeping my fork arm steady. But that is another topic.


----------



## pult421

inconvenience said:


> I have made a breakthrough on my release since I first made this post. At 10m I rarely have those wild misses you get from terrible release.
> Now my main problem is keeping my fork arm steady. But that is another topic.


The key to no flyers is holding the ammo.. not the pouch.. and arm steady.. guess what.. its impossible to have a completely steady hand i mean no movement at all.. maybe try to shoot quicker and not hold the fork towards the target for too long.


----------



## inconvenience

pult421 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made a breakthrough on my release since I first made this post. At 10m I rarely have those wild misses you get from terrible release.
> Now my main problem is keeping my fork arm steady. But that is another topic.
> 
> 
> 
> The key to no flyers is holding the ammo.. not the pouch.. and arm steady.. guess what.. its impossible to have a completely steady hand i mean no movement at all.. maybe try to shoot quicker and not hold the fork towards the target for too long.
Click to expand...

I thought it was all the bad stuff I've done to my body over the years.

I have started to try to shoot as soon as I am at full draw and on target. I've also been experimenting with being at full draw and raising my fork arm slowly until I am right on target and then releasing.

It is very good to hear that I'm not the only one with this problem. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Fletch

InCon, don't sweat it, that was an excellent post and your points are valid. Pouch control is huge. Basics, understanding the interface between frame, bands and pouch, are infinitely more interesting than having to gaze on the endless stream of psychedelic frames being produced by guys that aren't out there shooting. You got it right, dude, load, shoot, repeat...............


----------



## inconvenience

[quote name="Fletch"...............
[/quote]

Thanks a buddy. That means a lot.

There was some valid criticism about me posting too much though. When I picked up slingshots six months ago after 30 years I stopped playing video games and I quit most social media. Combine that with a job where I can post pretty much anytime I want to and I was definitely everywhere.

The playing around was totally cool but the one harsh comment by somebody I really respected kinda stung. Especially since I genuinely intended to help people with this post. But I probably took it worse than it was intended.

Anyway, I needed to take a break to get some perspective.

I'm doing over the road IT work today and stopped at a rest stop and set up my box and shot 50 rounds. The state employee thought it was cool.


----------

